# [SOLVED] Can't connect at night?



## Prezzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello,
For the past few nights I haven't been able to connect to my wireless internet. Not on my PS3, iPod, or netbook. It will stop working at like 7:30, 8:00 and not come back till like 6:00 am. My desktop's wired works just fine. It will cut out a few times durring the day but always at night. A few days ago I saw a little windows error pop-up that said there was a IP conflict.. Not sure if an IP conflict between my Netbook and Desktop could be causing. Im really not networking savvy though. 

If you can think of anything that would help that would be awesome!

Thanks!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect at night?*

Have you checked the lights on your modem to see if they're all lit? Try calling your ISP to see if there's been an outage or if they're working on the network.


----------



## Prezzz (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect at night?*

All the lights are lit. I tried calling my ISP but they weren't much help. They just told me to check to see if my internet switch was on on my laptop basicly.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect at night?*

Does your wireless network have a password on it?


----------



## Prezzz (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect at night?*

Yeah its protected


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect at night?*

Not sure if I understand part of your first post. You have a desktop with a wired ethernet connection - does that PC lose connection at night as well?

If it's just the wireless computers, I would say it's wireless interference. Maybe someone's making margharitas at 8:00. Read this post http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ty-issue-pre-posting-requirements-573730.html and run the Xirrus wireless inspector. You'll want to look for other signals in your area running on a channel close to yours. Then try changing the channel for your wireless router to a 3 or 4 channels away. Keep changing/testing till the signal stops disconnecting.


----------



## Prezzz (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect at night?*

Nope its just my eletronics that are running wireless that disconnect. My wired desktop works fine.

I'm not quite sure how the Xirrus thing works (Not internet savvy). And do i change channels by going into my router settings?

Just let me know what other information you want. I'll do my best to send it


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect at night?*

If you can download and install the Xirrus program from the link above, it will show you all the wireless networks in your area. There is a column that shows the channel# the other networks are using. It's like a walkie talkie, if a few people are using the same channel, the signals interfere. You'll want to change the channel your router is using in the router's setup page to avoid the interference.


----------



## Prezzz (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect at night?*

There's about 9-10 networks that show up and everyones either on 1 or 6. Is my routers setup page the 192.168.1.1?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect at night?*

That is probably the address for your router, try it.

If that address doesn't work, click Start button and type CMD in the run or search box. Open the Command prompt and type *ipconfig /all*. Look under the heading for your LAN adapter and find the address for Gateway. That's the address to your router.


----------



## Prezzz (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Can't connect at night?*

The second i changed the channel, Boom! Internet connection! Tested on all the devices and it works!

Thank you very much!


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect at night?*

Alright, glad to hear it! Now wait til you get my bill :laugh:


----------



## Prezzz (Aug 26, 2011)

Haha! You deserve one. Thanks again. Goodnight


----------

